
Show HN: Easy Peasy Password – Generate strong password that you can remember - valianka
https://flawlessapp.io/easypeasypassword
======
novice1234
Good job. The website looks good but its not really something I would
recommend. One can reverse engineer passwords (suggested by smartis2812).

There is a bug though. If I click generate password. It asks for 3 answers.
But If I answer 2 question it shows response without the generated password.

------
smartis2812
_cough_

I'm not really happy with this 'simple' Password generator. A bad person could
re-use them to generate Rainbow Tables for Password cracking.

but that are just my two cents...

